# 3d graka mit dualscreen für zocken und 3dsm



## vsitor (8. Januar 2005)

Huhu Leute,

ich habe derzeit eine Matrox G550, weil ich *nicht leben kann ohne Dualscreen*!
Jetzt meine frage:

Im Bereich 3D ist die Matrox ja etwas hustelig auf der Brust und da ich ab und an mal Zocke und sehr gerne mit 3DSM und Bryce arbeite, suche ich eine Grafikkarte die meinen AMD3000MHZ noch ne Runde schneller macht. 

Bis Dato hat ja die CPU das meiste übernommen weil die Matrox im 3D Bereich nix kann. 

Ausserdem stürzt der PC öfter mal ab, und der Bildschirm wird dann ganz "kruxelig und blockig".

Mein Freund meinte das liegt auf jedenfall an der GraKa (die hat jetzt ein paar Jahre auf den Buckel)

Welche Karte könnt ihr mir Empfehlen die:

a.) Dualscreen hat (so wie die Matrox G550) - Pflicht
b.) meinen Rechner Punkto 3D auf die Sprünge hilft.

Zu B wollte ich fragen ob es alleine durch die 3D-Karte einen "merkbaren" unterschied gibt, oder ob es sich nur um kleine Feinheiten handelt. Rendert der dann bei Bryce die Bilder schneller ?

Wenn man einen echten Unterschied merkt, dann kann ich gerne mal ein paar hundert € ausgeben. Vielleicht hat einer ja ein oder zwei Angebote von euch. Ich habe viel über Redeon gelesen und ATI und Nvidia. Aber da gibt es einfach zuviel und ich blick (leider) nicht mehr durch.

Wer von euch hat einen tipp?

Danke

vsitor


----------



## fluessig (8. Januar 2005)

Die meisten besseren Grafikkarten von Nvidia und Ati unterstützen Dualscreen Darstellung (haben zwei Ausgänge). Wenn du dich ein bisschen auf Testseiten rumtreibst, wirst du sicher fündig.

Ich kann deine 3D Karte nicht so genau einschätzen, aber ich denke der Unterschied sollte äusserst markant sein. In den 3D Anwendungen glaub ich aber nicht, dass sich viel ändern wird (vielleicht bei der Darstellung aber nicht beim Rendervorgang - da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher)

Es sei aber noch erwähnt, dass deine Matrox von der Bildqualität den Nvidia und Ati Karten wahrscheinlich haushoch überlegen ist (macht sich bei Röhrenmonitoren bemerkbar). Aber da wirst du wohl eh keine Wahl haben (vielleicht gibt es einzelne Nvidia und Ati Modelle wo die Signalqualität besser ist, der harte Wettbewerb bei den Preisen führt aber dazu, dass an diesem Punkt gern gespart wird. Achte darauf, wenn du Tests liest)


----------



## vsitor (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort. Matrox soll gute Bildqualität haben, deshalb habe ich mich früher mal dafür entschieden (Grafikdesign usw)

Was ist mit der Parhelia ?
Hier der Link

http://shopmatrox.com/europe/products/datasheet.asp?ID=221

Da sind technische Details, kann die in Punkto 3D etwas mithalten oder nicht ?
Danke

PS: oder lieber die hier 
http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=JAGB20&#tecData


----------



## vsitor (10. Januar 2005)

Da gibt es die ATI Radeon, Atlantis, Pro, SE,  9800 9600 und was weiss ich alles :-(

Ist diese Karte für meine Zwecke geeignet (Flash, Premiere, Bryce und Spiele wie Age of mythology) ?

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...6810/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_10_1/028-8867046-1781330


----------



## michaelwengert (10. Januar 2005)

Ich hab diese GraKa auch.
Zum Spielen reicht sie auf jeden Fall. geht alles (Half-Life 2, Doom3....)
Für die anderen Sachen denk ich mal das auch sie ausreichend ist


----------

